# Tums?!



## thissucks

I have crohn's disease and have had some of my large bowel and terminal illeum (? I think) taken out. I have PAINFUL gas and bloating along with diarrhea a lot. I was wondering if I could take like 1 Tums whenever I get the gas and bloating. Or would that be bad? Let me know!


----------



## Crohn's Mom

It depends really on which medications you are on.  Tums are for the most part relatively harmless; however, if they are taken with some prescription medications they can lesson the effects or interfere.  You can usually call your local pharmacist and ask if there would be any interactions with Tums and your present prescription meds.   At least here in the states you can..I'm not sure where you are located.  If that's not an option then you can ring your GI or GP's office and ask.


----------



## kekemonster101

Tums is simply calcium carbonate, and is generally used for symptoms of acid reflux like heartburn. It probably wont help with gas and bloating or diarrhea. It certainly wont hurt, and the usual dose is 2-4 tablets depending on the strength.

You should see your doctor to discuss medications you might need to bring down inflammation in your gut. Tums isnt going to cut it. You could try something simple like probiotics at first, which can sometimes help with diarrhea, but if your crohns was severe enough that you had a resection, you will probably need some form of anti inflammatory medicine. 

As far as your symptoms go, you could try taking Gas-X (simethicone), it wont help the underlying problem, but might make you feel a little better in the meantime. Also you might be eating foods such as vegetables or things high in fiber that are contributing to your bloating.


----------



## tyler

*Tums?*

I also had part of my gut removed.  Activated charcoal works great for me on bloating.  I buy it online at puritan's pride.  If I run out and have to get it at Walgreen's, it is very expensive there.  It has eliminated most of my bloating, but occasionally I belch up a cloud of black dust.  LOL.  Good luck!

Tyler


----------



## scoutfinch

Definitely check with your doctor to see if TUMS will conflict with any of your medications.  I vaguely recall my GI telling me to not take antacids (e.g. TUMS) while on one of my Crohn's meds - forgot whether it was Pentasa, Apriso or Entocort.


----------

